# So, what is your average retired week like?



## Uptosnuff (Oct 21, 2019)

I am not retired yet and my week goes something like this:
Monday, roll out of bed at 5:30 a.m. get myself ready for work.  Pack breakfast, usually a smoothie made from kefir and fruit, sometimes cereal, sometimes a hard boiled egg.  If I have time, pack lunch as well.  Work from 7:30 - 4:00.  Home at 4:45.  My eyes are so tired from looking at the computer screen all day that I just want to sit, relax and close my eyes for a while.  Sometimes, do a dvd workout or get on my eliptical.  Then, either make dinner or eat dinner hubs has made.  After that, maybe go for a short car ride, a walk or whatever.  Home, then watch tv, fall asleep on the couch, then bed.

The rest of the week is pretty much the same.  In the summertime I am outside more when I get home, sometimes go for a bike ride.

Weekends, I am busy doing the housework that was neglected during the week or running errands that need to be done.  Occasionally eat out, usually a casual, fast food type of place.  There is never enough time to do all that needs to be done.

SO, I was wondering what the average week was like of people who are retired.  I realize that personal preferences are going to make everyone's week different, but just interested in how you spend your time.


----------



## gennie (Oct 21, 2019)

Day 1:  wake up, stretch, breakfast, catch up on emails and computer stuff, house chores, lunch, more chores and bit of relaxation with good book or bit of TV, dinner, more relaxation with book, TV and computer catchup, bed.  Occasional social interaction with neighbors, trips to market, doctors appointment worked in.  Rinse and repeat Day 2 through 7  

Tough life


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

gennie said:


> Day 1:  wake up, stretch, breakfast, catch up on emails and computer stuff, house chores, lunch, more chores and bit of relaxation with good book or bit of TV, dinner, more relaxation with book, TV and computer catchup, bed.  Occasional social interaction with neighbors, trips to market, doctors appointment worked in.  Rinse and repeat Day 2 through 7
> 
> Tough life


* Ditto...

...my life was a repeat of the OP until I took early retirement 2 summers ago... *


----------



## Knight (Oct 21, 2019)

Get up when we wake up. Do the usual wash face, brush teeth, then go have breakfast. Depending on how we feel hit either the fitness center or walk for a couple of hours. No special days to go out to eat out & gambol a couple times a week. Neighbors need help with DIY projects so that fills some days. 

Other days tend to herb garden or spend time making meals with fresh vegies & whatever protien seems to go best. Baking different desserts wife teaches neighborhood kids that want to learn. TV with Amazon Prime, HULU, Envidia, Netflix depending on what we feel like. Other time spent typing nonsense online just to try to keep the old grey matter working. Doesn't seem like much but the days fly by faster than they did when we had a structured life during or working years.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

gennie said:


> Day 1:  wake up, stretch, breakfast, catch up on emails and computer stuff, house chores, lunch, more chores and bit of relaxation with good book or bit of TV, dinner, more relaxation with book, TV and computer catchup, bed.  Occasional social interaction with neighbors, trips to market, doctors appointment worked in.  Rinse and repeat Day 2 through 7
> 
> Tough life



My day  goes something like that too ...  but  with dog walks early morning,  mid-day,  and evening.   ..  I  get to catch up with neighbors  on my outdoor excursions..  pretty much a 7 day routine.  
During the week,  I can sit on my outdoor patio and watch for my granddaughter's school bus  to go by in the afternoon.     
 And on weekends, I spend time with family to catch up with their doings.    
Life is good.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 21, 2019)

Most days: Wake Up, go take a nice warn shower, get dressed and down to the kitchen to make breakfast which usually consists of yogurt and Basic 4 cereal. I then take my dog out back for her to do her business and then back into the house. I will then do any dishes that need to be done and then I will sit down in my recliner chair and drink a cup of coffee and watch some old TV sitcom. 

If my daughter or son has off work I will get together with them for lunch and with my daughter some shopping will be done. If I have a doctors appointment I will go to that. I usually do my grocery shopping mid week on Wednesday and laundry is basically whenever it is needed as it is only my clothing.


----------



## bingo (Oct 21, 2019)

something new everyday.....which bones are gonna act up!
Oh....fix breakfast...go to park....coffee break...chores....lunch/supper...piddle around


----------



## Llynn (Oct 21, 2019)

I do what I darn well feel like doing......when I feel like doing it.....no plans, no obligations.....ahhhhh retirement.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 21, 2019)

gennie said:


> Day 1:  wake up, stretch, breakfast, catch up on emails and computer stuff, house chores, lunch, more chores and bit of relaxation with good book or bit of TV, dinner, more relaxation with book, TV and computer catchup, bed.  Occasional social interaction with neighbors, trips to market, doctors appointment worked in.  Rinse and repeat Day 2 through 7
> 
> Tough life



Cool that you start your day with a stretch.  I lead a morning stretch class at work.  Just 10 minutes, gentle morning stretches to get people moving and ready for the day ahead.  Not many people come to it, but it is a huge benefit for me.  The more I can stretch, the better.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 21, 2019)

@Silverfox _" I usually do my grocery shopping mid week on Wednesday"_

I wondered how many people do their grocery shopping according to when the stores give senior discounts.  Around here, HyVees have their senior discount days on Wednesday, so that's when we might be going once I'm retired.  I'll have to see how much of a discount they give.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 21, 2019)

My retired week is like a whole bunch of Saturdays strung together.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 21, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> @Silverfox _" I usually do my grocery shopping mid week on Wednesday"_
> 
> I wondered how many people do their grocery shopping according to when the stores give senior discounts.  Around here, HyVees have their senior discount days on Wednesday, so that's when we might be going once I'm retired.  I'll have to see how much of a discount they give.


I am not sure if Wednesday is the Senior discount day for grocery shoppers. I do know whenever I go I try and buy the sale items if it is on my list. My grocery shopping usually isn't extensive since I am only shopping for myself now.


----------



## Wren (Oct 21, 2019)

I don’t have a routine, and just do whatever I feel like, I’m usually up, showered and ready to go out by 11, most days I meet a friend or my daughter for coffee or lunch, do some shopping, if the weather’s good go for a walk,  read, watch a bit of TV and cook the evening meal

It’s a hard life .....


----------



## Manatee (Oct 21, 2019)

I could not tell you what _decade_ I last got up at 5:30.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 21, 2019)

Get up.....about ten minutes after I wake up
usually it's in the AM....probably

Sometimes it's early enough to hear neighbors warming their cars up to go to work
That usually gives me a smile, right before giggling myself back to sweet slumber

Once up, I stroll into the kitchen to see what my lady is fixing me for breakfast, while scratching my hind end

Then here

Then the shower
I really could spend more time in the shower, like half the day
That thought usually hits me right after rinsing
I should look in to larger showers, with  some sorta plastic pillows

Then our 3 mile walk to the lake

Then the shop
Crank up AC/DC or Led Z and figger out what next to build
That's pretty much my day right now

Night, I'm on here and about four other sites
Oh, and do some writing
Then we wake each other up around midnight and discuss actually going to bed

That's probably my week
Day of the week?
Let's see, Sunday is different....that's the day mail doesn't come


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 21, 2019)

Monday through Wednesday - get up whenever I wake up, have coffee then breakfast (lots of fresh fruit) and do whatever I had planned for the day.  These three days are for appointments, care giving for my mother-in-law, buy groceries and play as much pickleball as I can.  Get home in the afternoon and eat dinner then watch TV (recorded or streaming) or read an e-book and go to bed around 10 PM.

Thursday through Sunday - mornings like above but on Thursday it's pack up the car with groceries and head to the lake for a long weekend. Once there, it is relax and enjoy the peace and quiet of the country, maybe boat on the lake, catch up with the neighbors and look around at what my kinds of home improvements they are making.  Gotta love this economy!

Sprinkle in a few meals out and maybe some other special activity and, or course, some cleaning and home maintenance (but only when I feel like it).


----------



## jujube (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm still waiting for an "average" week.  Mine swivel between the two extremes of mind-numbing boredom and the screaming meemies.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2019)

I just bumble along and take it as it comes.

The hardest thing for me to do when I first retired was to slow down and stop doing ten things at once.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Oct 23, 2019)

Well, I wake up....hungover, reach for the remote in the early morning light which opens the bedroom drapes in my Malibu beach house to the full wall panoramic view of the Pacific Ocean.  As I put the remote back I knock over several bottles of half empty Dom Perignon on my night stand.  

I slowly roll over and pray that one of the Kardashians aren’t in my bed.  Whew, nope, just some Victoria Secret model that I don’t even remember her name.  So this is going to be awkward trying to figure that out.  

I give her the keys to my Lamborghini and she heads off to get us some breakfast.  Now I can Google her while she’s gone and figure out her name before she gets back.  

10 minutes later the doorbell rings and it’s my neighbor, Jame Seymour ...ugh, can’t she just leave me alone......just for once!

Yeah, my typical day


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 23, 2019)

Every morning starts around nine unless I've been up half the night reading a particularly good book. I start the day with  2 eggs and 2 cups of coffee. I tidy up the house, prep what I want to have for dinner in case I get involved in a project inside or out and don't want to stop early to make dinner. One day is devoted to cleaning,changing sheets and the wash. One day for grocery shopping and errands. The rest is up for grabs. So much to choose from, I'm never bored.


----------



## Patio Life (Oct 23, 2019)

Monday is laundry. Sorting out from the weekend.
Tuesday is small cleaning, gyros with a few of the neighbors then wine on my patio.
Wednesday is laundry and more cleaning.
Thursday is whatever.
Friday is going to Salon at a neighbors or Happy Hour at our house or doing something with a neighbor. 
Sat is social things, maybe shopping. Day trips to fun places or trips to the zoo etc. 
Sunday is whatever. Sometimes lunch at our favorite Mexican food place.
I feed the pets each day and the birds outside. Most mornings I am up early enough to watch the sun come up, my favorite time of day. The kitchen needs attention everyday. Coffee pods need cleaned and refilled. Our exchange student needs attention of some sort each day, I love being a host mom. There is an online game I enjoy and play some most days. 

I haven't been bored yet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 24, 2019)

I go fishing on days that end in "*Y*"..


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 24, 2019)

Not much. Waiting for hubby to retire in Nov. Going to Las Vegas, Nevada on Nov. 1st. for his 60th birthday. I check to see where you are all from but I am stumped for where "Mount Pilot" is.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 24, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Monday is laundry. Sorting out from the weekend.
> Tuesday is small cleaning, gyros with a few of the neighbors then wine on my patio.
> Wednesday is laundry and more cleaning.
> Thursday is whatever.
> ...



How long have you been hosting exchange students?  I've always found that idea interesting.


----------



## gennie (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm forever being asked "


Floridatennisplayer said:


> Well, I wake up....hungover, reach for the remote in the early morning light which opens the bedroom drapes in my Malibu beach house to the full wall panoramic view of the Pacific Ocean.  As I put the remote back I knock over several bottles of half empty Dom Perignon on my night stand.
> 
> I slowly roll over and pray that one of the Kardashians aren’t in my bed.  Whew, nope, just some Victoria Secret model that I don’t even remember her name.  So this is going to be awkward trying to figure that out.
> 
> ...



Gee, it must be wonderful to be you.


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Oct 24, 2019)

The most beautiful thing about being retired is never to have to make a schedule, at least for me.  I do whatever I please.  Some nights I go to bed at 10pm, other nights at 2am, today I woke up at 9am but most mornings at 7am.  If something does not get done today, there is always tomorrow.  I like to grocery shop on Sunday morning since the traffic is light and the parking lot is mostly empty, but if I don't feel like it I can always wait a few more days and just eat whatever is available, I call it my ''creative meals''.

Retirement is  ''procrastination nirvana''.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 24, 2019)

IrisSenior said:


> Not much. Waiting for hubby to retire in Nov. Going to Las Vegas, Nevada on Nov. 1st. for his 60th birthday. I check to see where you are all from but I am stumped for where "Mount Pilot" is.


You must not have been a fan of "The Andy Griffith Show".  They live in Mayberry, not far from Mount Pilot, and Aunt Bea is Andy the widowed  sheriff's aunt who takes loving care of him and his adorable son Opie (a very young Ron Howard).  Still love the repeats.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 24, 2019)

Retirement is so busy that I need a job so I can have time off.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 24, 2019)

IrisSenior said:


> Not much. Waiting for hubby to retire in Nov. Going to Las Vegas, Nevada on Nov. 1st. for his 60th birthday. I check to see where you are all from but I am stumped for where "Mount Pilot" is.


Mount Pilot is my home when I'm on the internet.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Mount Pilot is my home when I'm on the internet.


My home when on the internet is "La-la-la land", I forget about all the chores I'm supposed to be doing.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 24, 2019)

Sorry Aunt Bea - I do realize that some don't want others to know where they live and that is ok.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 24, 2019)

IrisSenior said:


> Sorry Aunt Bea - I do realize that some don't want others to know where they live and that is ok.


No need to apologize lots of people have more than one home.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 25, 2019)

get up between 6 and 6.30--drink coffee-throw a load of clothes in washer-(have to wait for my turn in bathroom to get cleaned up) clean kitchen-if my s-i l- watches the puppy i can vacuum-he comes after the vac so i cant do it  if he is arround- then i crochet or  knit on my turbo


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 26, 2019)

I walk the dogs every morning, do a NY Times crossword with the hubs twice a day, play bridge on Thursdays and alternate Tuesdays, swim with my daughter after her work twice a week, go to Walmart far more often than I should, and do chores, laundry, cleaning, and the occasional jigsaw puzzle. And read. Take day trips or longer when the mood strikes or I see something interesting on TV. In bed by 10. Repeat as needed. Next trip is to see friends in Houston, then on to Baton Rouge to eat my weight in Cajun food.


----------



## Patio Life (Oct 27, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> How long have you been hosting exchange students?  I've always found that idea interesting.


This is our 4th student. We take breaks of a few years between kids usually. This time we are hosting for the 2nd yr in a row. I really enjoy being a mom.

Rotary has a program and STS is another one. They are always looking for host parents. You don't need to be a couple, single parents are fine. Just give either one a call or take a look on line. I am happy to answer any questions too.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Every morning I usually get up between 6-6:30 The first thing I do after getting out of bed:
I go on my mat to do exercises for my partial right knee{surgery was in 2004}.Then I take my 1st walk of the day to get the NYT While I'm eating my breakfast,I ck my emails,come here
Mon&Tues mornings I walk 6 blocks to a volunteer org,Canopy of Neighbors. I have a list of members I call every week,do other office work usually there for 2 hrs
Thurs&Fri mornings,I walk 7 blocks to my church,I volunteer in our business office doing various 'jobs'
On weekend,read local paper,take my walks,read my book
I try to take 3 walks/day weather permitting


----------



## Homeschoolie (Nov 5, 2019)

Quick Stretch/Neck Lifts/Feet and Ankle warm-ups and listen to news headlines while still in bed. Get Up between 5 and 5:30.  Hygiene, Coffee, Breakfast, Walk a mile outside (most days).
Some Chores then 20 Minute workout with Sit and Be Fit (M-F's).
Few more Chores. Creative Visualization and/or Mindful Meditations.
Two to three times a week get on the computer for awhile.
Three mornings a week shop stores or Farmers Market and return/pick up library DVD's on numerous subjects.
At least once a month we go to a good walking park or gardens for a walk and lunch out. Occasionally its a kids playground to swing etc.
Afternoons after lunch, as many of the following as time, health, energy etc. allows and which ones interest me that day: watch the wildlife we feed daily, Sewing, Watercolor and/or Colored Pencil Art, Beading, creative weaving and boutique yarn creations, listen to music, walk and/or sit in the courtyard/porch/gardens, watch DVD's.
Occasionally work a little in the gardens.
Sometimes take a nap.
If it is Sunday or Thursday I lift weights. Almost daily we tip on the inversion table.
Dinner and kitchen chores. More hygiene/self care.
After dinner watch a little TV or DVD's and/or Creative Visualization/Meditation. Do a little bit of Yoga/Stretch/Qi Jong/and Self Massage neck, feet, hands, jaw, scalp.   Once a year it is an overnighter trip in the Motorhome to the Ocean.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 6, 2019)

It can vary but usually I get up between five or six in the morning as I can’t sleep in and I have no idea why, then  I thank God that I woke up that morning then start the coffee pot for my husband and I to visit out by the pool for about an hour and a half then get all my materials for my Bible study that takes about an hour or so that starts my day off right then I take a nice walk in the neighborhood for about 40 minutes or so then come home have a little breakfast get hydrated then do some chores around the house sit and relax for a little while then practice my piano and sometimes run some errands in the community sometimes I’ll go to the library and usually once a week we’ll go to the beach. In the later afternoon I’ll be preparing dinner cleaning the kitchen and then in the evening just relax and rest after a bike ride with my husband. I am very thankful I have such a Wonderful retirement!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 6, 2019)

Homeschoolie said:


> Quick Stretch/Neck Lifts/Feet and Ankle warm-ups and listen to news headlines while still in bed. Get Up between 5 and 5:30.  Hygiene, Coffee, Breakfast, Walk a mile outside (most days).
> Some Chores then 20 Minute workout with Sit and Be Fit (M-F's).
> Few more Chores. Creative Visualization and/or Mindful Meditations.
> Two to three times a week get on the computer for awhile.
> ...


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## auntiesattic (Nov 9, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I just bumble along and take it as it comes.
> 
> The hardest thing for me to do when I first retired was to slow down and stop doing ten things at once.
> 
> View attachment 78687


I just retired in July and this is exactly my problem right now. I trying to get out of this mindset but not that easy after doing this exact thing for the past 40 plus years. This past month I joined the Y and this is helping me tremendously  to get out this this mindset.


----------



## Suzy623 (Nov 9, 2019)

I wake up when the first robocall comes in. Then I check up on the news with my phone or the TV. Cook breakfast for Daddy Elf and me. Eat, then clean up the kitchen, pour another cup of coffee and while it's cooling a bit I'll make beds, shower, get dressed, brush teeth, etc., lay out Daddy Elf's clothes for him to take a bath. It may be around 10:30 by then. I'll drink coffee while catching up on the news again. Then I'll either clean the bathrooms or wash clothes (depending on what day of the week it is). Sweep floors, make another pot of coffee. Check on Daddy Elf who usually sits on the front porch drinking coffee and eating the cookies in his pocket that he doesn't know I know about.

Prepare lunch, eat, straighten kitchen, news again or jigsaw puzzle on one of the computers. Niece or nephew or both may drop over for afternoon coffee. Keep eyes out for Daddy Elf, make sure he doesn't do too much 'grazing' in the cookie cabinet. 

Cook dinner, eat while watching local news, clean kitchen, feed dogs. Watch a show with Daddy, talk a bit, usually about plans for the next day that he usually forgets about completely the next day. Daddy goes to bed and I wipe counters, kitchen table, door knobs and anything else I think of with bleach and water. Then sit at my computer while watching the news until about 11:00 or 12:00. Then it's bedtime. 

But one work habit I've not been able to break is making schedules. When I worked I always laid out a schedule in my mind at night for what had to be done the next day at work. But now it's more like after breakfast bleach white load of clothes, wash and air out blankets, spreads, sheets, pillows. After lunch make the cake or bread I've been wanting to make for over a week, mop floors when Daddy naps. So, when I wake up the next morning I'm exhausted from the get-go so sometimes it's more like "do tomorrow what you don't want to do today".


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2019)

Sleep in most days, have coffee or tea for hours and watch something good on tv.  Eat when the feeling strikes me, take the dog out, feed the pets, try to get some cleaning and laundry done.  I have no set time for anything.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 10, 2019)

auntiesattic said:


> I just retired in July and this is exactly my problem right now. I trying to get out of this mindset but not that easy after doing this exact thing for the past 40 plus years. This past month I joined the Y and this is helping me tremendously  to get out this this mindset.


I am thinking about joining the Y as well. I hope it would be a place to make new friends.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 10, 2019)

Reading about what some of y'all do every day makes me wonder when on earth there was time to work for a living before retirement!

I spend most of my time in the garden most days unless it's raining. Aside from that, I kind of do whatever suits at the moment. It took a few years after retiring the fifth time to not feel like I had to be "doing" every minute of every day.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 10, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Reading about what some of y'all do every day makes me wonder when on earth there was time to work for a living before retirement!
> 
> I spend most of my time in the garden most days unless it's raining. Aside from that, I kind of do whatever suits at the moment. It took a few years after retiring the fifth time to not feel like I had to be "doing" every minute of every day.


Georgia...what do you raise in your garden? We had an early cold spell and  I've got a big bell pepper plant inside right now with peppers ripening up - couple turning red.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 10, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Georgia...what do you raise in your garden? We had an early cold spell and  I've got a big bell pepper plant inside right now with peppers ripening up - couple turning red.


Flowers. Only flowers. DD insists that growing veggies is dumb because "that's what grocery stores are for."


----------



## Liberty (Nov 10, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Flowers. Only flowers. DD insists that growing veggies is dumb because "that's what grocery stores are for."


I know...but quite honestly some of the veggies taste way better when you yank them out of your own ground on the day you're eating them.  They also lose their nutritional value by the time they get to the grocery.  Also raise herbs.  Love to have fresh herbs in the house.
I do fuss with flowers too, by the way.

You know, you can buy flowers at the grocery too now days...lol.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 10, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I am thinking about joining the Y as well. I hope it would be a place to make new friends.


I agree completely, they are friendly places.
I joined the local YMCA after using local commercial gyms for over 20 years. I find that it is cleaner and the other patrons are a bit friendlier. One thing that always troubled me about my last gym was the total absence of minorities. I also didn't like the way they kept trying to push personal trainers on us.
One thing I like about the Y is that during the summer, they run a day camp in the main gym. I workout next door, but there is something about the "happy sounds" of all those kids enjoying themselves that just makes me happy. They can be a bit loud, and I am sure that the staff has a different opinion than I do, but 40 minutes a couple of times a week works for me.
I suppose that my bottom line is that I feel like I belong there and I didn't always feel that way at the commercial gyms.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 10, 2019)

Pecos said:


> I agree completely, they are friendly places.
> I joined the local YMCA after using local commercial gyms for over 20 years. I find that it is cleaner and the other patrons are a bit friendlier. One thing that always troubled me about my last gym was the total absence of minorities. I also didn't like the way they kept trying to push personal trainers on us.
> One thing I like about the Y is that during the summer, they run a day camp in the main gym. I workout next door, but there is something about the "happy sounds" of all those kids enjoying themselves that just makes me happy. They can be a bit loud, and I am sure that the staff has a different opinion than I do, but 40 minutes a couple of times a week works for me.
> I suppose that my bottom line is that I feel like I belong there and I didn't always feel that way at the commercial gyms.


I wonder if they have activities besides physical ones? I’m interested in a craft class or maybe a games class or book club.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 10, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I wonder if they have activities besides physical ones? I’m interested in a craft class or maybe a games class or book club.


I think they do have a few things like that. We also have a Community Center that has a lot more social things including dance classes, yoga, and i believe games. For books clubs, our local library is the place to go in our area.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 10, 2019)

Pecos said:


> I think they do have a few things like that. We also have a Community Center that has a lot more social things including dance classes, yoga, and i believe games. For books clubs, our local library is the place to go in our area.


Thanks Pecos


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 11, 2019)

my typical week is  drumming , our photography hobby and baby sitting .

between those 3 i don't know how i ever found time to work


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 11, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> my typical week is  drumming , our photography hobby and baby sitting .
> 
> between those 3 i don't know how i ever found time to work


I am a frustrated drummer.....Wanted to learn it when I was a young girl my parents wouldn’t hear of it and now I’m too old LOL arthritis you know I’m glad you can enjoy it


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 14, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Well, I wake up....hungover, reach for the remote in the early morning light which opens the bedroom drapes in my Malibu beach house to the full wall panoramic view of the Pacific Ocean.  As I put the remote back I knock over several bottles of half empty Dom Perignon on my night stand.
> 
> I slowly roll over and pray that one of the Kardashians aren’t in my bed.  Whew, nope, just some Victoria Secret model that I don’t even remember her name.  So this is going to be awkward trying to figure that out.
> 
> ...


I am cracking up.... Save me a sip of Dom Perignon.. Love that champagne


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 14, 2019)

I retired a bit early - age 56 - I have no regrets.  The way hubby work schedule is. we spend time together.  We may catch a movie, go down to the beach on a nice day, catch a movie.  I get on the computer to chat with my Senior Community new found friends I am also writing a book which I should not mention because I am procrastinating terribly..lol But I am not stressing. I enjoy living life on my terms.

If I wake up in the middle of the night.. I put on my favorite movie, roll over and eventually fall back to sleep...PRICELESS!!


----------



## Duster (Nov 14, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Well, I wake up....hungover, reach for the remote in the early morning light which opens the bedroom drapes in my Malibu beach house to the full wall panoramic view of the Pacific Ocean.  As I put the remote back I knock over several bottles of half empty Dom Perignon on my night stand.
> 
> I slowly roll over and pray that one of the Kardashians aren’t in my bed.  Whew, nope, just some Victoria Secret model that I don’t even remember her name.  So this is going to be awkward trying to figure that out.
> 
> ...


I want to live in your world when I retire! Then again, maybe I'd rather take a nap.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2019)

Besides the normal bathing and grooming stuff done each morning, I do the ritual washing and make my Fajr prayer before sunrise most mornings.  Most Tuesdays and Thursdays (exercise days), I am ready by 8:00 a.m.to be picked up by senior transport and taken to the senior center.. I also plan to start exercising at least two additional days at home since I'm canceling my Planet Fitness membership. Also on non center days, usually twice a week, I go down to our complex’s laundry room before sunrise to wash clothes.  Until a few days ago, I cleaned the machines, folding tables and emptied the lint traps on a volunteer basis on the days I washed clothes.  Someone has been hired to do that now. I try to do a little cleaning in my apartment each day so as not to be overwhelmed.

I usually shop for groceries at the neighborhood supermarket  once a week but in the past 9 days I shopped there twice and at Costco once.  I spend a lot of time on the computer, my phone or tablet. I’m on three social networking sites and play Words With Friends & Cody Cross faithfully. About four times a week I’m on the phone with friends and/or family, sometimes having long conversations. membership and will start. I micro manage my finances (it’s like a hobby with me) and like to play with numbers so may spend a couple of hours a week doing that. I watch T.V. about 8 - 10 hours a week. Other things that may happen in any given week:  appointments, lunching with someone, taking the train to the waterfront park (warm days) and shopping either online or at the stores downtown. 

This past summer I spent every other week at our oceanfront timeshare. I want that to be my new normal in warm weather months. I’ll walk the boardwalk, take in their karaoke night (awesome singers), shmooze with some of the employees, use the fitness room, maybe do some shopping (besides the obligatory food shopping on Sundays), or take a boat ride and see a review show (I get free tickets).


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2019)

Depends on the week, or the day. I have a general to-do list, of every day type tasks, that I always do, prepare meals, light housekeeping, laundry.  All as needed.  I often plan trips out so I do several in a day.  Combining trips.
And yes, there are times when, even though retired I do a "day off" just to relax, read, watch TV etc.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 5, 2019)

When we both retired, we traveled to many places in the USA and the Islands....Now we are a little bit older we bought another home in another state....Just a 4 room cutie....We are keeping our home in our State....We come and go to both homes....
We stay in our State for the kids to have Christmas with us and my brother's family....Then we are out of here!!!!!!


----------



## street (Dec 22, 2019)

The one thing I don't do is have a scheduled way for anything, nothing!  I do everything when I want too.  When I'm hungry I eat, when I'm tired I sleep, you get the drift?  I spent over 300 days this years fishing, hunting, trapping and hiking.  I spend endless hours at the ranch enjoying nature.  That is my day and in no order what so ever.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 16, 2020)

I moved here in May of 2018, and after living by a schedule of daily chores, I promised myself no schedule. I have normal house cleaning chores I do daily but not at a certain time. Unless you count turning my coffee on first thing when I get up. I get up early every day.  I am a computer person so have my coffee and check the computer and plan my day. I live in a small studio apartment so the chores don't take long.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 16, 2020)

uh. . .wake up around 5:00 (have never used an alarm, just wake up around 5:00 since I was a kid).  Get up and turn on the computer and go make tea.  Answer emails and peruse FB until around 6:30 when son # 1 calls.  Chat with him on his way to work.  Then get a call from son # 2 on his way to work and chat with him.  After that, I hop in the shower, get some breakfast, and figure out what's on the agenda for the day.  Some days I draw and paint; some days I read; some days I spend part of the day at the library and then out and about goofing around; on Thursdays, I generally go watch my friends' band play. . .so mostly, just whatever catches my fancy    oh, and sometimes I teach classes for the local senior citizen's center but am not doing it this session.  Last session, I taught The Sociology of Aging (which I alternate with The Sociology of Emotions)  and a dance class on Appalachian Flatfooting.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Jan 16, 2020)

[/QUOTE].  Last session, I taught The Sociology of Aging (which I alternate with The Sociology of Emotions)  and a dance class on Appalachian Flatfooting.
[/QUOTE]
All three of these classes have fascinating sounding titles .. wish I could attend them but I am half a country away!! Can they be taught long distance


----------



## Marlene (Jan 17, 2020)

.  Last session, I taught The Sociology of Aging (which I alternate with The Sociology of Emotions)  and a dance class on Appalachian Flatfooting.
[/QUOTE]
All three of these classes have fascinating sounding titles .. wish I could attend them but I am half a country away!! Can they be taught long distance
[/QUOTE]
Well, I suppose that is possible as I used to teach online classes as well as lecture classes  when I was still teaching.  Maybe I'll fire up my old website and load up some stuff for people.  Here's a bit of the promo video the senior center used for my flatfooting class.  That one would be hard to teach online


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 17, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Get up.....about ten minutes after I wake up
> usually it's in the AM....probably
> 
> Sometimes it's early enough to hear neighbors warming their cars up to go to work
> ...


Kinda like


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 17, 2020)

Marlene said:


> uh. . .wake up around 5:00 (have never used an alarm, just wake up around 5:00 since I was a kid).  Get up and turn on the computer and go make tea.  Answer emails and peruse FB until around 6:30 when son # 1 calls.  Chat with him on his way to work.  Then get a call from son # 2 on his way to work and chat with him.  After that, I hop in the shower, get some breakfast, and figure out what's on the agenda for the day.  Some days I draw and paint; some days I read; some days I spend part of the day at the library and then out and about goofing around; on Thursdays, I generally go watch my friends' band play. . .so mostly, just whatever catches my fancy    oh, and sometimes I teach classes for the local senior citizen's center but am not doing it this session.  Last session, I taught The Sociology of Aging (which I alternate with The Sociology of Emotions)  and a dance class on Appalachian Flatfooting.


Very cool Marlene, I admire your style


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 17, 2020)

My wife wakes up at 6 and makes coffee.  I join her at about 615.  We sit around for a while, talking and watching CNBC, making plans for the day.   
At 7 or so we head off for our workouts.  I swim a mile every other day and lift weights or hit the machines on alternate days.  We meet back at the house at 9 or so and eat breakfast.  

I still work about 4-5 hours a day, until early afternoon.  

In the afternoons I read, play piano, write realliferetirementblog.com, or take the neighbor's dog for a walk (our own puppy arrives March 1).  If the weather's nice I might play golf or ride a bicycle.  I also goof off on the computer, playing chess or bridge, looking at old bands on YouTube.  

Sunday nights we play bridge at a local center.  Wednesday nights and Sunday mornings I sing in a choir.  

Plus friends, relatives, trips to NYC and other diversions.  

Could be worse.  I would like to add a meaningful volunteer activity but I tend to stall out when it comes to actually doing something.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jan 17, 2020)

@JimBob1952 "Could be worse.  I would like to add a meaningful volunteer activity but I tend to stall out when it comes to actually doing something. "

I have been volunteering most of my life for various causes and want to continue this in retirement, too.  I am considering volunteer work in some of the state or local parks around here.  There are several.  I have always loved the outdoors and would like to put my efforts preserving the outdoor environment.

Of course, saying this and doing it are two different things.  I guess you need to volunteer for something you are really passionate about to get you in motion.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 17, 2020)

Uptosnuff, you are so right.  I just don't have that passion.  But I'm working on it.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 17, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Very cool Marlene, I admire your style


Thanks.  Works for me


----------

